# externe festplatte an fritz!box anschliessen



## Sabine (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin schon ganz schön verzweifelt. denn ich habe ein großes problem. komischerweise habe ich bis jetzt noch keine richtigen problemlösungen gefunden. :blink

2 Probleme:

1. 

ich habe eine externe 3,5 zoll maxtor 500 gb ntfs festplatte (eigenes netzteil) mit einer partition. diese funktionierte bis vor kurzem auch noch an meinem pc. auf der festplatte sind daten drauf die ich ungerne verlieren möchte. 

ich wollte die festplatte als netzwerkfestplatte betreiben und habe diese kurzer hand an die fritzbox (fritz!box 3131 mit Firmware-Version 50.04.57) über usb angschlossen und auch die festplatte an strom angeschlossen.

mithilfe der usb-fernanschluss funktion wurde die festplatte erkannt, und ist in der übersicht auch zu erkennen.
dann habe ich mir das usb-anschlussprogramm herunter geladen und installiert.
die festplatte wurde mir dann auch in dem progamm als verbunden angezeigt. im try war das zeichen grün und ich habe auch ein systemsound bekommen der mir signalisiert das windows etwas erkennt.
zu meinem erstaunen bekam ich unter computer (benutze vista 32 bit) aber die hdd nicht angezeigt. nach mehrmaligen verbinden/ trennen, starten verschiedener dienste, neustarts hatte ich es einmal soweit das die patition unter computer sichtbar war. dann bekam ich aber einen e/a fehler wo ich drauf zugreifen wollte.
nach erneuten trennen und verbinden mit dem usb fernschlussprogramm war diese dann wieder weg.

angeblich unterstützt diese methode auch festplatte größer 32 gb mit ntfs.

wie bekomme ich das problem behoben?




2.

ich wollte dann die hdd wieder an meinem pc anschließen. aber jetzt wird sie gar nicht mehr erkannt.
egal an welchen usb port ich sie anschließe sie wird nicht mehr als massenspeicher erkannt. nur noch als unbekanntes gerät. 
andere massenspeicher geräte funktionieren weiterhin an den ports.

ich habe den gedanken das die fritz!box irgendwie meine hdd manipuliert hat.
kann ich jemals wieder auf die hdd vom pc direkt zugreifen? wenn ja wie?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi 


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, muss die Festplatte für den Einsatz als NAS Laufwerk (Netzwerkfestplatte an einem Router oder ähnlich) im EXT3 Format formatiert werden, da die meisten Geräte nichts mit dem NTFS oder FAT Dateiformat anfangen können.

Dieses Format kannst du allerdings nicht unter Windows einlesen, solltest du die Festplatte mal an einen PC anschließen wollen !

Die Fritzbox müsste dafür im Webinterface eine Option haben, um die angeschlossene Festplatte formatieren zu können. Damit sind allerdings alle Daten weg !

Nach dieser Formatierung solltest du die Festplatte am PC erkennen können.


Durch das andauernde anschließen, abziehen, anschließen ect könnte es sein, dass die Festplatte ne Macke wegbekommen hat ...

Du könntest versuchen, die Festplatte an einem anderen PC an zu schließen und wenn diese dort auch nicht funktioniert, ist sie wohl kaputt.


----------

